# Fisher 7176 Push Plates For Sale or Trade



## Gmoney284 (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice Fisher Minute Mount 2 push plates for 2005-2007 Super Duty. All mounts and hardware. I am in need of 7183 or 7183-1 push plates for my 2008 Super Duty, willing to trade. $350


----------



## Gmoney284 (Nov 22, 2012)

Located in MN. Thanks!


----------



## wbaffonilandscaping (May 19, 2018)

Gmoney284 said:


> Very nice Fisher Minute Mount 2 push plates for 2005-2007 Super Duty. All mounts and hardware. I am in need of 7183 or 7183-1 push plates for my 2008 Super Duty, willing to trade. $350


----------



## wbaffonilandscaping (May 19, 2018)

hi i am interested in the 7176 push plates r they still available


----------



## wbaffonilandscaping (May 19, 2018)

wbaffonilandscaping said:


> hi i am interested in the 7176 push plates r they still available


----------



## wbaffonilandscaping (May 19, 2018)

my # is 4015695375 my name is bill


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

wbaffonilandscaping said:


> my # is 4015695375 my name is bill


They probably aren't still available 6 years later. And are you aware that he was in Minesotta? Your area code implies you are in Rhode Island.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

cwren2472 said:


> They probably aren't still available 6 years later. And are you aware that he was in Minesotta? Your area code implies you are in Rhode Island.


agreed...and OP hasn't been back since so I'm closing this out


----------

